# Thinking of Buying a PT-145



## Jayhawk (Sep 17, 2006)

I would be interested in hearing the opinion of of the PT-145 from those of you who own one.

The gun feels great in my hand, but the range I shoot at does not have any available to rent. So, I'm most interested in the amount of recoil this model has, particularly do to its small size.

As a frame of reference, I currently own a Kahr CW9 and a Kel-Tec P3AT.

Any help will be most appreciated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think I would ever buy another Taurus, personally. I have a PT22 that I owned for years - worked fine, and now my mom has it. But I hear too many stories of terrible customer service. And, none of their guns really interest me. There are a few satisfied owners of Taurus guns here, though. Maybe they will chime in here...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have 300 error free rounds through my PT-145. It feels good in my hand. It is a charm to shoot. I've shot a Keltec P3AT before and that thing just wanted to jump out of my hand. The muzzle flip was terrible compared to my 4" XD9. The Bersa 380 was about the same but a little more tame. The PT-145 has about the same manners a 3" XD9. The .45ACP is a slow round so you don't get a lot of muzzle flip. It does push back as most .45s do. The first day I shot my PT-145, I put 100 rounds in the body of the target below at 7 yards. The hole in the head was made with 120 rounds through my XD9. Comparing the two, it wasn't bad for my first time out with the PT-145. Today, I was doing 5 round bursts starting and ending with the gun on the table and at 3 yards my hits were all inside a 5" ring. The PT-145 is small enough to make it easy to conceal yet full enough to where it handles well. The gun is manageable enough to make follow up shots quite easy.



The only thing that worried me was the primer strike sweep, as shown in the pic below. After searching and reading Taurus boards, it's quite normal. In fact, my XD45 does it a bit.



Having 10+1 rounds of .45ACP at my disposal is a nice feeling.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never seen a primer that looked like that before. Interesting....


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I love mine....have one of the older DAO Millenium Pro's with regular 3 dot sights. 900 rounds and the only problem was with 2 boxes of WWB that had a few light strikes/failure to ignite on the first strike. Never had that happen with any other ammo.

It's an absolute joy to shoot for being such a compact .45 and it conceals and carries very well. Taurus warrants the gun for a lifetime, even if you buy it used.

Size comparison with an H&K USP compact .40 (see why I carry it over the H&K?) And 10+1 rounds of .45 ACP:



















Here's my primer strikes, the swipes are in fact normal (the one in the upper right hand corner was one of those aformentioned light strikes with WWB)


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've shot 300 rounds of CCI Blazer Brass through mine. I did get a few light strikes with the PT-745 I had. That was with WWB. I currently have 200 rounds of WWB. I'll see how my PT-145 shoots those.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Just make sure it's a Millenium Pro version of the PT145. There are some PT-145 Milleniums out there yet and they were very problematic. I, too, have both the PT145 Millenium Pro and the H&K USP Compact in 40S&W. I like them both equally as well. I've run a few hundred rounds through my PT145 and have had NO problems. I really HATE WWB, so I use CCI Blazer Brass or UMC. I also ran some SJHP through it, no problems. (IIR, that was Remington). I have the DAO model, too. The reset is a touch long, but I don't mind it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was at the range today and there was a guy buying one off the girl there. I was standing at the counter waiting my turn, and he handed it to me, and ask me what I thought. I told him I never shot one, but I said that puppy sure felt good. It balanced good, and it would be no problem to bring up on target in a hurry. I also have heard some horror stories about their customer service. I didn't say anything about that.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I shot some WWB through my Millenium Pro PT-145 today. No problems at all. That makes the list include CCI Blazer Aluminum, CCI Blazer Brass, Winchester Ranger and Winchester White Box. All trouble free. No weak primer strikes. 

I really like this gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if you keep looking you might fine something it don't like. Heck you got some good brands, just go with them and be happy. I would. Glad you like it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I wasn't trying to find a brand it didn't like. That's just what I happened to get at the store. 

It was the first time I shot WWB through this gun. I had a PT-745 before that had a few light primer strikes with WWB so I wasn't sure how this PT-145 would handle it.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I purchased a pt-145 about 3 weeks ago. I love it for what it is. I put 89 rounds through it before i left the store. I had no problems with it. When i went looking for info about it i found people had alot of problems out of the old ones and the post were from 2002. The biggest complaint i have heared about them are they only come with one mag BUT when i bought mine it came with 2.

Another thing i like about it is. If you get a FTF because a primer doesnt go off you pull the trigger agian and you will strike the primer agian. the new ones are DA/SA.

I wouldnt compare it to a 1911 or a xd45. but in my opinion its the perfect carry gun. From what i can tell its reliable its small but still has a 10-rd mag. Its not so expecive that if you had to use it and loan it to the police you woun/t be out a ton of money

If i had to do it over agian i would have bought 2 lol


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Good points!

Also, having 10+1 of .45 ACP in a subcompact size means I don't really need a winter carry and a summer carry. One gun for all year round.


----------



## preacher (Oct 4, 2006)

I have one of my own. Got no complaints with it. I think it is a perfect carry gun. Small, plenty ammo, balance is sweet. I looked at the Glock and HK before I found the PT145. I wanted compact for daily carry but the Taurus just felt good to me. Plus, I could get 2 for the price of one HK.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 17, 2006)

I ended up buying one two weeks and am very impressed. It has far less recoil than I imagined. It is not like shooting my 1911, but it seems like a quality handgun for $325.


----------



## Catbird (Aug 2, 2006)

I took my new Taurus Millenium Pro PT145 to my usual indoor range today. Mine is the newest version that is advertised on the Taurus website as having a DA/SA trigger. In reality, it is always in SA mode unless there is a failure to fire, in which case the pistol's trigger goes into DA mode for a second (or third, etc.) strike on the same round. If the 'problem' round is ejected, the pistol resumes SA mode.

I do NOT ordinarily shoot factory ammunition at the range and today was no exception. I took a quantity of 3 different recipes from my personal handloads - 1. 200 grain LSWC bullet w/ 4.0 grains of Bullseye and a Federal primer, 2. 200 grain plated SWC bullet w/ 4.5 grains of Bullseye and a Federal primer & 3. 230 grain plated RN bullet w/ 5.0 grain of Bullseye and a Federal primer.

Out of a grand total of 150 rounds, the PT145 experienced 3 failures to feed. These all three occurred with recipe #2, above. This is not unusual since many of my guns are finicky about feeding the 200 grain SWC bullet profile. It is often necessary to adjust the COAL to the individual gun.

At 10 yards, I found that all rounds shot somewhat low (between 1.5 - 3 inches), but pretty good regarding windage. Since it is basically accepted that heavier bullets shoot higher, it surprised me a little that recipe #1 shot closest to POA followed by #2 and then #3. As time permits, I will experiment with other bullet/powder combinations and try to improve upon these results. Nevertheless, I was satisfied with this level of accuracy for a handgun designed for personal protection.

At $310 plus tax, I think these guns are a pretty good value.

Here's mine:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As long as U are happy, that's all that matters


----------



## Mousegunner (Nov 12, 2006)

I have had my pt145 mil pro for over a year, and like it very much. The grip fits my hand perfectly, the trigger is smooth, and it is pretty reliable. Here's my review with pictures:
http://www.mouseguns.com/ratguns/pt145/pt145.htm

It's the most "bang for the buck" you can find, I think.


----------



## thelongshot (Feb 17, 2007)

i like the pt 145

but i dont like the SA trigger feel










i never had a problem ( o wait i did )

i went to a indoor range and had to use there crappy ammo

1 ftf so taurus said you can keep firing till it shoots

and i did on the 3rd tri it fired.....


----------



## Quiyst (Feb 24, 2007)

*Bought PT-145 Last Week*

I figured there was no better way to celebrate Presidents' Day than to buy a new pistol. George Washington believed in a well-armed citizenry, and so do I.

This was my first experience with a Taurus, and I have to say, I'm really impressed. I purchased the stainless steel slide model, and the fit and finish was impeccable.

I took it to the range with 100 rounds of CCI Blazer Brass, 50 rounds of American Eagle, and 50 rounds of Winchester White-Box Personal Protection ammo. That little pistol went "BANG!" with every single pull of the trigger. Zero misfeeds, zero failures to eject, zero light strikes.

My only complaint -- if this is even a complaint -- is that while my groups were pretty tight, they were about two inches low (but dead-center). Taurus included a sight adjustment wrench in the box, however, so I'm sure I can correct this issue on my next trip out.

I've read here about the frame cracks, etc., so I carefully inspected my PT-145 after cleaning, and it remains perfect. I couldn't be happier.

- Quiyst

-- 
Springfield XD-45 4" Two-Tone, Walther PPK Stainless, S&W 638 Airlight, Kel-Tec P3-AT, Taurus PT-145 Millennium Pro


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

These are the type of comments i want to hear. I've been wanting a new sub $400 dollar BUG. Stoeger Cougar is another candidate in 9mm of course. With what to expect from the gun is great. I heard if you have light pin strikes spray the firing pin channel with break cleaner, but what do i know.

Soon i to will have another power tool at my disposal.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

The frame cracks issues were in the original Millenium, so far as I know they have been corrected in the Pro version. Good to see everyone enjoys these great little big bullet guns.


----------



## buckeye49 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello,
I just bought my PT145 Millenium Pro yesterday, so I haven't shot it yet (it just snowed again today). The first thing I did was disassemble the gun and clean it. For some reason the barrel was extremely dirty. I used at least 10 patches and lots of Hoppe's # 9 solvent to clean it, followed by some Rem Oil, then swabbed it clean again. I still don't think the brush or patches got all the crud out. But, It looks safe to shoot. I always clean my guns after I shoot. I have one concern, which I didn't notice at the gun store. When cleaning the gun, I happend to notice that the rear site had moved. I felt it and am able to slide it back and forth a little within the slide. I thought, no problem they must have had this issue before because along with the security lock keys that came with the gun, was a small allen type wrench. So, I proceeded to tighten the screw holding the site. The screw will not turn at all, clockwise, or even counter-clockwise. I turned on that wrench so hard I thought it was going to snap in two, but it didnt'. What do I do now? I can't have the rear site moving around, otherwise I'll be shooting way left or way right. I don't want to sent the pistol to Taurs already. I understand that we still have to pay shipping and insurance to send a gun to them, even though it has a lifetime warranty. I thought about getting some lock-tite, but if I can't get the screw out, how can I apply any? Did you have this issue with your sites?


----------



## bersa2 (Mar 15, 2007)

*My Taurus*

I love my Taurus PT145. Always shoots great good feel for a little .45. A nice touch is adding the Houge Hand-All Jr to the grip. The Jr is a tight fit but doesn't budge. I've one on mine for over a year, no rips, splits, or any other issues.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've gone past the 1,000 round mark. Still loving it. Still in its stock form.


----------



## bersa2 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Xml*

The XML (or X2) light fits very well also. It is extremely bright especially for the size. Might not be good for a carry gun as the light may hang up when drawing but mine is for the night stand.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

just bought my pt145, couldnt shoot it on saturday cause there was a downpour from hell. i field stripped it and i cleaned it so i wont have any problems when i start to go to the range. ive heard all the stories and basically basic maintenance is the key for this gun to take care of you.


----------



## aaedward (Oct 17, 2007)

i currently own a PT140 and only have one complaint, its shoots low. everything else is fine and dandy. If i had the money i would have bought a sub-compact glock, just cause ive shot it before and im more accurate with it.


----------



## DADELEON1082 (Oct 26, 2007)

*my pt145*

i put 800 rounds through mine before it jammed on me..i didnt clean, lube, or take it apart or anything...until it jammed...ran federal 230grain hydra shoks, 230grain winchester fmj, 230 remington umc jhp..in total i put 1300 rounds through it, the gun wont jam when its cleaned/lubed..i've only put 230 grain rounds through it and its a little jumpy, be prepared to shoot it because of the recoil and LOUD sound from the 3 1/4" barrel, definetly not a womans pistol...incredible accuracy, comparable to the glock 19 9mm, ruger p89 9mm, springfield xd45, usp 45 compact, that we also tested that day. 10+1 is also good for a gun so small and light weight. good gun for pocket and waistband concealment


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*Love it!*

I love my PT145 Mil Pro. I've read that the early versions had problems, but don't know that from experience. The ONLY problem I had with mine was in shooting Wolf ammo. A good cleaning after that and cleaner ammo, and I've had zero problems. I don't pour hundreds of rounds through it, but enough to be confident in the gun. Gun Test called the PT145 "maybe the best fighting 45" among the several compact 45s they were testing in that issue.

Yes, the pin strike is odd, but you know what? I just bought a Glock 20 (10mm), and it does the same thing!

http://www.galleryofguns.com/shootingTimes/Articles/DisplayArticles.asp?ID=3682


----------



## hcb42 (Apr 14, 2007)

My PT145 is a 3rd generation, about 8 months old, and 450 rounds. Shoots what I load it with. No problems except on the last cleaning noted that the ejector is coming loose (back pin). Hate to send it in as I've heard that the repair turnaround time can be up to 90 days! Anyone know of a quick fix for a loose ejector? Anyone use loctite?


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't have a PT145, but have the next best thing - a PT745. This one gave me a few problems at first. One magazine functioned perfectly, the other fed about 50% of the time. Sent the bad one back to Taurus and received a new one promptly. That one fed great also. Somewhere around 250 rounds the gun started feeling weird. On some shots it felt like the slide was in slow motion. Then it locked open with rounds left in the magazine. Well, not really open - about half open. The flat end of the slide release lever had slipped out of the notch and was riding on the outside of the slide! I sent it back to Taurus and they replaced the slide release spring. It took exactly 9 weeks to get it back. It works great now. Usually I would have got disgusted with the gun and traded it, but I really like this little thing. It is very accurate at 7 yards, functions 100% now and hides under about anything. Think it is going to be a keeper.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I have two of them. Mine are the DAO models with the rails and older big dot sights. Both have several thousand rounds through them.


















and lordy they are accurate, 15 yard draw and rapid fire two mags:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The trigger reset spring on mine broke. I sent it to Taurus and they fixed it. I lost confidence in the pistol ever since. I ended up selling it.

There's a "feature" with the safety of the PT-145 and probably the PT-745. If the trigger is not fully forward and you engage the safety, the pistol will still fire if you pull the trigger. I can't think of a reason why you'd have a little rearward pressure on the trigger when you engage the safety but strange things can happen. Just be aware of it.

Edit: I found the link to the info you'll need if this happens to you.
http://www.taurusarmed.net/forums/index.php?topic=81


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I had a milpro PT140 and loved it until I screwed up and sold it:smt022 
It shot Great and never gave a problem. Man was I stupid. I don't know much about the 145, but if it's like the 140, BUY IT.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

buckeye49 said:


> Hello,
> What do I do now? I can't have the rear site moving around, otherwise I'll be shooting way left or way right. I don't want to sent the pistol to Taurs already. I understand that we still have to pay shipping and insurance to send a gun to them, even though it has a lifetime warranty. I thought about getting some lock-tite, but if I can't get the screw out, how can I apply any? Did you have this issue with your sites?


I've not had any trouble with sights on my PT145 Mil Pro. After I first bought it (slightly used), I had some failures-to-fire on first strike with Wolf ammo. Sent it to Taurus. They sent it back working - with a note to use quality ammo and clean it well after use and they wouldn't have to clean it for me again.  That was embarassing and expensive ($50 shipping)! It seems the crappy Wolf ammo clogged up the firing pin hole, and I had not done a good job cleaning that out.

I love the gun. Wish I hadn't spent $50 and a few weeks of use just to learn stuff i should already know.


----------



## RadConDave (Jan 21, 2008)

I was hoping to find a light that was a little brighter than 40-50 lumens from the XML or X2. Does anyone know what tactical lights fit a PT145?


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I just bought one and it feels real nice.
Good grip n size for my hand. I shot low to, but Im new and stink, so thats probably it.

Propellerhead n tex45.
Id like to shoot like that some day. Very impressed.:smt023

Being new I was wondering what the talk bout primer strike sweep is??
Just trying to learn. Tnx, Rod:mrgreen:


----------



## matheath (Jan 18, 2008)

TEX45, if that's your 15 yd rapid fire accuracy, here's hoping you never mistake me for the bad guy.


----------

